# KY-Davies Shelter-Golden Ret. & All Dogs & Cats will die!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KY-Shelter-Golden Ret. & All Dogs & Cats will die!!*

From: Linda Swanson <[email protected]>
Subject: AL DOGS AND CATS TO BE KILLED
To: 
Date: Monday, September 6, 2010, 12:45 AM



***PLZ NOTE" "DAVIESS" IS THE SHELTER TO CONTACT AND ITS IN THE PLEA.THE SHELTER WHERE THESE LITTLE ONES ARE IS "NOT" THE CONTACT DUE TO CHANGES THAT ARE HAPPENING AT THE SHELTER THEY ARE IN!!!


PLEASE ALL RESCUES: THIS IS VERY URGENT!*

NEED TO CROSSPOST TO SAVE THESE ANIMALS LIVES!


This is a desperate situation!



The dogs you will see on this site WILL BE DEAD NEXT WEEK! 


The shelter director at McLean County Animal Control has quit. 


*We have been told that there will be someone coming in next week to EUTHANIZE! 


This is a very rural area that is not supportive of rescue efforts made by shelter staff. We have gone in today and taken pictures of all of their dogs and updated their petfinder website. 


We need EVERYONE to look at these dogs and see if there is ANYONE you can take. *


This must be done ASAP as it could be as soon as Monday that someone goes in to Euthanize these dogs. 


Not too long ago, the shelter was made to euthanize ALL DOGS THAT WERE NOT ON STRAY HOLD and we think this is what is going to happen next week. Please, Please see if you can help. 

We have taken all the dogs that we can take here from them and we just can't take any more. 


*
McLean County Animal Control* 



If you can help, please do not contact them as the director is no longer there and you may get someone who just doesn't care! 

*I just emld. GRRAND and Golden Ret. Resource Rescue.*


*[COLOR="Red"[/COLOR]* 


I'VE ONLY LISTED SOME OF THE DOGS THAT WERE IN THE EMAIL.
GO TO THE PETFINDER LINK TO SEE THEM ALL!!!﻿

*Finnegan-VERY URGENT
Golden Retriever, Labrador Retriever [Mix]
Large Adult Male Dog *Finnegan is a large golden retreiver mix who is approximately 5 years old. He is good with other dogs. He is thin so he will need some extra TLC to fatten him up a bit. The adoption fee covers the spay/neuter surgery & rabies vaccination.


Malcom was brought in because his owners could not care for him properly. He is approximately 2 years old and will make a great family friend for any type of situation. The adoption fee covers the spay/neuter surgery & rabies vaccination.

Brady - Very Urgen
Australian Shepherd, Retriever [Mix]
Medium Adult Male Dog 

Brady is approximately 2 years old and is absolutely georgeous. He came in as a stray so we don't know much about him but feel he will make an excellent addition to any household. The adoption fee covers the spay/neuter surgery & rabies vaccination.
Ozzie-VERY URGENT!
Saint Bernard St. Bernard [Mix]
Large Young Male Dog 

Ozzie is one GREAT dog and so UNIQUE! He has two Cherry eyes that will need to be fixed at the time of his neuter. He is very loving and is good around cats and other dogs!!! He loves going outside and loves playing with all kinds of toys!!!The adoption fee covers the spay/neuter surgery & rabies vaccination.

Marcus-VERY URGENT
Retriever [Mix] 

Marcus is a sweet and gentle giant. He is approx. 8 monthsold and has a heart of gold. He gets along well with other dogs & is very friendly. Higgins also loves to play in water. He was abandoned by his owners which is their loss because he is a fantastic dog!! 

*Marcus has $100 sponsorship to any "approved " rescue that takes him*

Kittens - 12 weeks
Domestic Short Hair [Mix]
Medium Baby Male Cat 

These precious 12 week old kittens are available for adoption. They are just as sweet as can be. Our shelter is high kill so please hurry. The adoption fee covers the spay/neuter surgery & rabies vaccination.

*THE PICTURE BELOW IS OF FINNEGAN THE GOLDEN RETRIEVER.*


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*any update on this?*

I was so upset when I read your post. I'm nowhere near that area of Kentucky but I've been trying to share this story. I'm a member of another very large forum and will post it there if that's okay with you. The other forum is a political one but there's a sub group of animal activists there and they might help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No Update*

There has been no update at all!

Please email me so I can send you all the pictures!!

I am especially hoping to find rescue for Finnegan, Malcom and Marcus.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is heartbreaking. Don't they have a back-up plan to replace people, even if until they can find someone permanent? Hoping these doggies can be saved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

The lady that emld. me Linda Swanson is trying to find rescues to take all these dogs and cats, but time is limited and they will be put to sleep this week!!
McLean County Animal Control

It says not to contact the shelter as the Director left, but to contact:
*If you can help, please do not contact them as the director is no longer there and you may get someone who just doesn't care! 
CONTACT DAVIESS SHELTER DIRECTLY ~Please contact us at (270)685-8275 * or e-mail [email protected] if you can help even just one.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ordinary Ellen*

Ordinary Ellen

It is fine with me if you post this. Do you think you need to call or email the Davies contact? Let me know.
My email is: [email protected]
I can send you all of the pics of the animals or if you click on the petfinder link you will see them.
McLean County Animal Control


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder if the "rural" areas of our country will ever come into the 21st century and update their attitudes toward animals. Sorry if this sounds harsh, but I am so sick of the backward way animals are treated, killed by jabbing a needle into the heart, killed at will, so the staff can have a party (yes, that happened), etc.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom

I agree with you completely. Illinois has KILL shelters, too, not heartstick that I am aware of, but gassing shelters.
It sometimes seems hopeless.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellen*

Ellen Sent you three pm's

I emld the two people Linda Swanson and dcac to try to get their permission and also for an update to see if any were rescued and those that still need rescue.

I won't be online much tomorrow until evening, so please send me your email address so I can send you the original email and their pictures.

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got this from Linda Swanson*

Just got this from Linda Swanson
[email protected]

To the best of my knowledge only two or three have rescue and tomorrow they all may die. These are such horrible situations. Of course you may repost anything I sent you

Linda Swanson


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ordinary Ellen*

Ordinary Ellen:

I don't see Finnegan the Golden Ret. Listed anymore, I pray he was rescued/adopted.
Here are the ones that appear to be left and need rescue or adoption!!

McLean County Animal Control 
If you can help, please do not contact them , as the director is no longer there and you may get someone who just doesn't care! 
*DO NOT CONTACT DAVIESS SHELTER DIRECTLY!!!

Please contact us at (270)685-8275 
-or-
e-mail to [email protected] if you can help even just one..... *


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*just checked petfinder (urgent)*

It seems we have gone from 19 pets when the alert was issued to 15 pets. I hope this is good news. I can't determine what happened to the four. I want to believe they've been rescued. I hope someone can update us regarding this.

Please check this link to Petfinder:

Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Calhoun, KY: Petfinder

There's some real cuties there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ordinary Ellen*

Ordinary Ellen

I just emailed Linda Swanson to ask if she knows which four were saved.
I asked her that Tuesday and she said she thought 2 or 3 had been saved.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Dogs added?*

It looks to me as if five or six new dogs have been added to the petfinder site. I wonder what's going on ?

I'd love to know what happened to the seven (going from 19 to 12 this afternoon) but it looks like some of these dogs were not on there this morning that I recall. And now it looks like the cats are all gone too.

Wow, Heidi is a cutie. And so are the others.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ordinary ellen*

ORDINARY ELLEN

I emld. Linda Swanson and asked for an update-have not rcvd. a reply!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ordinary Ellen*

Ordinary Ellen

I got a reply from Linda Swanson who is in Ohio-she said she has to check for an update on who was rescued and who still needs rescue and will get back to me.
She said she is on Facebook, but I haven't had a chance to check.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

so heartwrenching....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest*

I just emld. dcac for an update and here is what Ashley Clarke
[email protected] said:


*Everyone on both sites still need places to go.

McLean County Animal Control

Daviess County Animal Control*


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Just makes my heart ache.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Update*

*I got this update from Linda Swanson, who is in Ohio:
The person to contact is Ashley Clark :
Email: [email protected]*
*(270)685-8275 *



Karen
Here is an update I just got this evening. Here also is their Petfinder address. Daviess County Animal Control In the body of the post it says not to contact the Davies shelter. They have someone coming in next week to kill them all. Contact info is in there. Hopefully you have some people who can send this around or want to adopt. Keeping fingers crossed. There are some cuties there


Linda Swanson

*Note from Karen: Everyone please look at all of these dog/puppies needing rescue or adoption!! CHECK OUT DAKOTA AND FRANKIE!!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ordinary Ellen*

Ordinary Ellen:

Ellen: I am as confused as you are. I think that MCLean took some of the Davies animals to keep them alive a little while longer and that's why that post had Davies and McClean petfinder. Linda Swanson who lives in Ohio was just crossposting for them but Ashley Clark at Davies is still the contact.

The person to contact is Ashley Clark :
Email: [email protected]
(270)685-8275 
Daviess County Animal Control

I just emld. [email protected] (FCR Rescue) for Frankie, the baby Flat Coat mix and I emld. GRRAND in KY for Frankie, Retriever Mix.
I have tried to get this clarified -I am assuming that we go by the Petfinder Link above and contact ASHLEY CLARK AT phone and email above.
Thank you for trying to help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here are frankie and dakota*

*here are FRANKIE and DAKOTA-look at these angels that are just babies!!*



*FRANKIE
Adoptable Retriever: Frankie: Petfinder
Frankie *
Retriever [Mix] 
Large Baby Male Dog .Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Frankie.Frankie came in as a stray and will be available on 9/13 if he is not reclaimed. He is a beautiful, sweet boy who is approximately 3 1/2 months old. If you are interested in this pet please contact us as soon as possible. We take in approximately 5500 animals a year. Unfortunately we are a high kill shelter due to the amount of animals being brought to the shelter. If you are not local we can recommend transport services.
Please email us at [email protected]
or call at 270-685-8275. Please Hurry! We are also VERY rescue friendly.
Please read our home page too. There is more information about the adoption process and shelter location and hours. ID#1009-3004 ..My Contact InfoDaviess County Animal Control
Owensboro, KY
270-685-8275
[email protected] 

*DAKOTA
Adoptable Flat-Coated Retriever: Dakota: Petfinder

Dakota 

Flat-Coated Retriever [Mix] 
Large Baby Male Dog .Click to see
full size*
Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Dakota.Dakota came in as a stray and will be available on 9/13 if he is not reclaimed. He is absolutely adorable!! If you are interested in this pet please contact us as soon as possible. We take in approximately 5500 animals a year. Unfortunately we are a high kill shelter due to the amount of animals being brought to the shelter. If you are not local we can recommend transport services.
Please email us at [email protected]
or call at 270-685-8275. Please Hurry! We are also VERY rescue friendly.
Please read our home page too. There is more information about the adoption process and shelter location and hours. id#1009-3003 ..My Contact InfoDaviess County Animal Control
Owensboro, KY
270-685-8275
[email protected]

*** I EMLD. FCR Rescue for Dakota and GRRAND in Ky for Frankie. PLEASE if anyone knows of another rescue or person who might be interested please contact them!!*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

These poor young boys. I hope they get adopted soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

Did not hear back from either rescue I contacted.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hoping people and rescues step up to help these poor doggies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No responses*

Never got a response from the rescues I emld.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ordinary Ellen*

Ordinary Ellen:

Have not rcvd. another update. I will have to email dcac, again.
Thank you SO MUCH FOR trying to help.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*I should thank you*

I haven't followed the rescue forums on a regular basis to really know what goes on there. Since the McLean shelter collapse, I have been checking that part of the forum and worrying and trying to come up with ideas. BUT !!!

I sit here typing, amazed by the work that the rescuers on this forum do. Day in and day out, you all are trying to do these angelic things (and emotionally draining) outreach to save these dogs.

I thank you and everyone active on the rescue forum. 

I'm still hoping someone will come to their senses when it comes to the McLean situation. I'll keep trying if I can come up with a new idea.:doh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ordinary Ellen*

Ordinary Ellen

I just emld. [email protected] again, and asked that they let us know if any of the animals have been rescued and said I'm not sure what petfinder link to go by, the Daviess or the McClean and that this is very confusing!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this update*

I got this update from Ashley Clark of DCAC and she cc'd this lady,
[email protected]


The animals on the Daviess site are from Daviess County. Daviess County Animal Control Its update at least 4 times a week. We are taking pictures tomorrow and probably adding at least 20 more dogs and hopefully more cats. 
The animals on the McLean site are from McLean County. McLean County Animal Control It is update at least once a week. They have no director right now so one of my employees that lives in McLean County is going over on her day off to take pics.
* All the animals on the sites still need rescue.*


Ashley Clark, Director
Daviess County Animal Control
2620 Highway 81
Owensboro, KY 42301
270-685-8275
Daviess County Animal Control


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.

All these animals and Daviess and McLean still need rescue, adoption.

Daviess County Animal Control

McLean County Animal Control

[email protected] and [email protected]


----------

